

Funny ..Funky NoSQL vs SQL - DOMhead
http://www.abhishek-tiwari.com/2010/09/funky-nosql-vs-sql.html
Enjoy Hacker News, thought i could contribute a little humor, i not good for much else.
======
gaius
It's funny 'cos it's true - this is a conversation you can even have here on
HN.

